# Richtiger Webserver für zuhause?



## Draxx (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi liebe Community,

ich kenne Xamp und co. alles gute Software. Nun zu meiner Frage:

ich habe einen 2und 3 rechner und mein webspace....

1. Frage
Ich würde gerne denn 1. rechner so einstellen das der wie ein richtiger Webserver läuft mit user interface für mysql unsoweiter, wie bei einem richtigen Hoster halt.Da ich nur Confixx für Linux kenne bin ich recht ratlos wie ich das mit windows XP umsetzen kann. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

2. Frage
Ich würde gerde meinen Webspace mit meinem eigenen Server syncronisieren aber wie? Ich habe ein amelde script auf meinem Webserver laufen das ich später offline brauche aber mit denn Daten die online hinterlegt worden sind. Wie kann ich das realisieren mit dem oben genannten System?


Ich bitte um hilfe.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Dezember 2004)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne denn 1. rechner so einstellen das der wie ein richtiger Webserver läuft mit user interface für mysql unsoweiter, wie bei einem richtigen Hoster halt.Da ich nur Confixx für Linux kenne bin ich recht ratlos wie ich das mit windows XP umsetzen kann. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.


Selbst programmieren oder für mehrere Hundert Euro einkaufen.


----------



## Draxx (13. Dezember 2004)

in Programmieren bin ich genauso schlecht wie in linux    welche programme könnte man denn kaufen wenn ich fragen darf bzw. gibts kein open source dazu oder freeware?


----------



## Draxx (14. Dezember 2004)

keiner da der Helfen vermag?


----------



## aTa (14. Dezember 2004)

Clarkconnect, da is alles dabei vom Webserver bis hin zum Ftp.
Schau mal unter http://www.clarkconnect.org/ .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Dezember 2004)

Frage mal bei krakowka /at/ tensteps.de nach und grüße mal von Arne. Herr Krakowka hatte ein solches System entwickelt, frage einfach mal an, ob er das noch verkauft ...


----------



## Draxx (15. Dezember 2004)

Okay ich habe mir mal clarkconnect angeguckt nur eine eine Frage ob man noch Teamspeak  o.ä nachinstallieren kann ist das eigentlich linux?


----------



## Command (15. Dezember 2004)

ja teamspeak gibs für windows und linux


----------



## Draxx (15. Dezember 2004)

Ja das weiß ich    aber ob es für das clarkconnect geht wollte ich wissen


----------

